# Ramzi Method...Anyone Want to Take a Guess??



## MrsB_2015

Hey ladies! I am currently 8w4d along with my third baby. We don't want to officially find out the gender until around Christmas time (I'll be about 20 some-odd weeks), but until then, I thought it would be fun to guess! I've added my scans from 6w and today's at 8w4d. We would really like a boy, but we will be thrilled no matter what. (And honestly, I'm leaning more towards thinking it's another girl, myself)! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







rps20170908_132725.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 62









rps20170908_132755.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink: by Ramzi

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## MrsB_2015

Two girls would be a blast :) Thank you very much!


----------



## Foreign Chick

2 girls are a blast indeed! I had my first 2 daughters 22 months apart, and they are each others best buds <3 

But keep in mind Ramzi is just a theory that has been proven wrong many times.

Hope baby turns out the gender you desire <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## veganmum2be

Girl!


----------



## MrsB_2015

Foreign Chick said:


> 2 girls are a blast indeed! I had my first 2 daughters 22 months apart, and they are each others best buds <3
> 
> But keep in mind Ramzi is just a theory that has been proven wrong many times.
> 
> Hope baby turns out the gender you desire <3

I'm trying to not get my hopes up either way. The last thing I want is to feel disappointment for either gender. I'm just thrilled to have another baby! :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

<3 that's a great attitude to have. 
Nothing worse than feeling disappointed over gender... 
Been there done that! NEVER AGAIN! 
xx


----------



## MrsB_2015

I agree. We were slightly disappointed at first when we found out our first was a girl, as we were really wanting our oldest to be a son, and the guilt tore at me for weeks! I'm not doing that to myself again! Besides, I would love for my DD to have a sister so close in age (they will be 19 months apart) to go through girly stuff together. :) So either way, it will be fun.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Absolutely! 

For me it wasn't so much that I was disappointed in having "anoth girl" it was disappointment in not having a boy. It's more of a void kind of feeling. I can very much relate. I also wanted my 1st to be a boy... Then my 2nd... Then I thought 3rd time a charm... But God had different plans, and today I'm in a place that if my last child ends up being another girl, I'll accept it without a question


----------



## MrsB_2015

That's really inspiring. And honestly, that describes exactly how I feel. It's not that we're upset that we may be having a beautiful little girl...it's the lack of not having that beautiful little boy that we've been praying for since we got married. If that makes sense. But, I hope you get that little boy you're wanting, but I can tell that if it's a girl, she will be well loved. :) (And have a house full of fun older sisters)!


----------



## Foreign Chick

<3


----------



## MrsB_2015

I just found out that we are having another baby girl. &#10084;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awww congratulations :flow:
Remember, "God doesn't always give us what we want, but he always gives us what we need"

One day you'll look at your girls side by side and and won't be able to imagine any other scenario! <3

xx


----------

